# Best practise for handling ports tree with iocage managed basejails



## nimo (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi,

What's the best practise to handle the prots tree with iocage managed basejails?

Currently I am manually nullfs mounting the host systems /usr/ports everytime I need it in each jail, but as the number of jails are growing this feels more and more cumbersome.


Please advice!


Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2016)

You could NFS mount them or add it to each jail's /etc/fstab.<jail> so it's automatically mounted when you start a jail.


----------



## chrbr (Jul 5, 2016)

Dear SirDice,
this sounds interesting. Currently I have lines as

```
/usr/local/poudriere/ports/local /usr/jails/playground/usr/ports nullfs rw late 0 0
```
in my /etc/fstab. How should it appear in playgrounds jail?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2016)

Exactly the same. You can mount them read-only if you want. You just have to make sure WRKDIRPREFIX is set to somewhere the jail can write.


----------

